# I dream of doom



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I have scary dreams. I'm not on a lot of med's and haven't been in a long time, but my dreams still freak me out.
I have the same dream over and over, and last night I had it in a slightly different version again.
I was in some remote town. I was with a lot of other people. Aliens came from somewhere, they told me they couldn't wait any longer, they had to interfere. All the aliens would come together to interfere with our development. 
I looked to the night sky. I saw a red star. I knew it was the star Sirius. As I looked it became larger and larger and as always, I knew it would hit the Earth and we'd all die. I thought I only saw one alien race but then another kind of people came riding in on horses to my right. They told me they were the original indians. They had sort of scaly skin and large, slanted yellow eyes. They looked kind and gentle spirited in a way, strange thought, would have imagined I'd freak out (then again it was only a dream).
I felt like everyone was on our side, yet the Earth was hit and I felt this insane fear, which happens very time I have the dream. Like there is no hope and I know I will lose everything and I'm all alone.

SO, thanks for reading! I'm off to bed, just wanted to get that out of my system. Doesn't feel like it worked.. Why do we have dreams anyway??


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

That is one fascinating dream!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Interesting dream. I think dreams are us processing things in our subconscious.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I think you're right.. I'm really scared of dying, or death. That moment of no return. I don't know why it's always about the great red ball of light hitting the Earth, I've had that dream for years. I feel trapped here. Maybe that's the reason. Trapped on Earth.. lol. Like there's an alternative


----------



## Totally DP'D (Jun 8, 2011)

I used to have dreams of aliens and nuclear war when I was a teenage- but that was in the late 70's early 80s and I read a lot of SF.

The best dream involved aliens AND Rubiks cubes (they were an alien plot you know)

I now have a teenage daughter - she reports vivid dreams all the time.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I had another weird dream too, where there was some underlying message.. I saw these rather well fed black folks in suits, driving what seemed to be really good cars, and they had bumper stickers with some sort of religious messages, and a picture of the Earth. I sort of thought or heard there would be "false prophets" (I must be crazy) that would benefit greatly from some religious/environmental what's-the-word.. Churches sort of. They would exploit the fear in people for the destiny of the planet, and would start churches with some sort of "sinners make the planet go to Hell by pollution" propaganda.

Guess it could happen..


----------



## Totally DP'D (Jun 8, 2011)

sounds to me that your dreams seem to be related to modern evangelical interpretations of the book of Revelations.

e.g. Star falling to earth = wormwood, aliens = demons, false prophets etc.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

York said:


> Trapped on Earth.. lol. Like there's an alternative


Perhaps there... ok no no I won't even go there.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

You have interesting dreams. Was it you who created a dream thread before?


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't remember.. I think I wrote down a dream I had about Orion and how it made me figure out something I didn't know, about Orion, ancient Egypt and blah blah. That was REALLY weird, especially as I.. Oh, shit, I just made a connection! I woke up with a triangle on my back a couple of weeks later, shit it was a pyramid!! Oh, God.. Or maybe it was a triangle but it's still weird. 
I could probably write a book on my weird dreams, and weird experiences in general..


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Totally DP said:


> sounds to me that your dreams seem to be related to modern evangelical interpretations of the book of Revelations.
> 
> e.g. Star falling to earth = wormwood, aliens = demons, false prophets etc.


What is the connection between wormwood and falling stars? Aliens/demons I get.. I guess the reason I dream of aliens are much more down to Earth (...), I've been quite into what's said about aliens since I spotted a u.f.o gliding silently over our house in 2008.


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey York...

I dream of doom too.... mostly zombies that haunt people and eat them... Volcanos that burn all my family... my dead grandmother or grandfather also sometime apear in my dream as zombies or as very sick...

I also dream of animals or babies that are sick or tortured.... Last week I dreamt that I was in a basement, and there came mud in from the windows drowning me... I could not come out... in that same dream I also was riding a dragon...

And my dreams are like.. not normal... the places I dream about are not realistic... they seem strange... I often dream of the same places in my dreams... places that feels like comes from a nother dimemsion... its hard to explain... it alice in wonderland...

So... I quess it the anxiety and depression that creates these dreames... and the medicine intencifies them...


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

It's weird how we come up with this stuff.. I think if one dreams a lot of bad things, it must be the mind trying to find a solution. I think the mind uses symbols, like dragons and wolfs, old symbols inherited from our ancestors.

The last time I was dp'd I had a dream where I was trying to find my way out of a building, night after night. Then one night I all of a sudden found a door, walked outside, it was night and raining and really nice. I recovered very shortly after that, and I don't really know how. I only remember because I kept a dream journal back then.

I do however also have dreams that have a different quality to them, I've had them since childhood but they became more frequent after puberty. I'm often either not present in these dreams, I only watch things, or they are lucid, so I know I'm dreaming and often someone is telling me things. I have o.b.e's as well, that really freaks me out. I'll never get used to them. It always happens during attempts at meditation where I fall asleep, or if I sleep during the day. So no meditation for me! Do anyone else have out-of-body experiences where you're in this symbolic world, and you interact with peoples energy bodies? Or is that just me? I can't really find anything on it with google.. lol


----------



## Totally DP'D (Jun 8, 2011)

I once had a dream that forecast that my DP was going to get worse. It did. Also have had lots of lucid dreams.

I've also suffered from sleep paralysis. That was scary. You're sort of 3/4 awake but can't move


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey York.

I havent tried it myself. But my mother once had kinda a o.d.e... she said she got a kind of "tunnel-sight" and felt she driftet out of her body. She said she could not feel her psysical body, and she got a kinda Wooozzzz sound in her ears. My father saw that she was "gone" and he started shaking her... then she came back and was pretty scared... I dont know if its the same, but apparantly people experience wierd shit sometimes,

By the way.. regarding our memory and dream flashbacks. Ive been im Paxil (paroxetin or seroxat) in a low dosage for about 6 month now. It was like it helped on the flashbacks. And my DP got better also. Its like its not strong flashbacks anymore.. its more like normal things I remember. Like I told u when I walked down the street an could smell a fire going, and it remimded me of my old vacationhouse. Today its more like: "Oooh.. that smell just like my vacationhouse"... If it makes sense. The dreamflashbaks has gone about 90% away.

The strange thing are that for 14 days ago I wanted to reduce my dosage a bit. Mostly because of the normal sideaffects it haves. And Ive been remowing 1/8 pill from my dosage (because I heard paxil was very difficut to get out of).. and in these 14 days Ive been getting small flashbaks again... some days worse than ever. The medicine dosent stop working until a 2-3 weeks has gone by, så its not that. I DID though get more DP and DR as Ive stepped down in dosage. I curious if it settles down on the dosage Im on now. I it dont... Ill take the full dosage again.

Just wanted u to now that a medication has helped me.

AND.. I talked to a psyciatrist on the danish depnet.dk she said, after I wrote to her a talked abut my dreamflashes, that people with anxiety and depression can experience awake-dreams... but it also can be a sideeffect from medicine. And its harmless.

Oki.. a lot off info.. but I felt I needed to tell u, as I know how much we both have struggled...


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

It's a relief to hear people w/anxiety can have dreams when awake, I've never heard that before! I feel like I'm totally mixing up reality and memories and dreams and fears/fantasies, I'm exhausted!! The flashbacks aren't bothering me as much now that we've talked about it, I just couldn't stand adding medication to the mix, so I'll just keep on coping from day to day.

I've had the worst day, it was my son's last day at school before summer, and all the parents were there to see the school play.
It made me realize I'm just as ill as I was last year, and that I'm so totally lost and identity confused. I feel like the only one in the world with dp at occasions like that, I just pray inside my head for some relief soon. I'd be so happy to be anyone else, who could just go home, watch t.v and be with my family. I'd take anything over mental illness!

About the out-of-body thing, I never realize I'm leaving, I just dream something, and then some force just "guides" me in one direction and I'm suddenly in like my boyfriends office. And I talk to people, or more often they talk to me, and I see them like they really are, like I see their personality and feelings, and they're totally honest. When I come back, wake up, I know everything about people and places, and it happens in real time, so if I've slept at noon, it's happened at noon.

I have so much proof it's real now, I just don't know what the hell it is. It's like some kind of other realm, where there's no games, no illusions. I know it's true because I can draw buildings I haven't been in, and know what peoples been wearing that day.. Freaky!


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

I know excactly what u mean. But -I really felt like Paxil helped me... Ive experience that when I was most sad the flashbacks was at there worst.

And regarding the DP which I believe is the "bandit" behind the flashes... it s way better now after I startet Paxil... It got a bit worse in the beginning... but after about 3 weeks.. it settled down...

Btw... the paxil withdrawal dindt work, Im stepping up on the meds again now... and looking forward to getting better. I have looked forward to also having a minor midsummer-party.. but I feel to bad now... damn.... my sadness and anxiety came back, and the crying too... I can really recommed this drug. Cipramil didnt work and zoloft didnt either.

About the outher body EXP... I would talk to a school of clairvoyance... I believe theres some in Denmark... so u must have then i Norway to... Write them a mail... se if theyve heard of it before.

Take care..


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Thats brilliant dream recall, lets rest in the knowledge that theres probably nothing wrong with our brains or memory it just feels like it!

I too get repetitive dreams, but my recall is not so giod. All I know is that, like you, I have this feeling of doom, and my subconsious reminds me all night, 'Nothings the same anymore, you're not right, somethings wrong, deeply wrong'

This is turn means that I wake up every morning feeling, sort of, well, doomed!


----------

